# Anyone worked for Health Data Insights ?



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anyone worked for this company before? I had an over the phone interview yesterday for an auditing position working remotely but i have never done auditing before and not sure what to expect if I get the position. I would basically be auditing inpatient DRGs and writing narrative summaries of my findings. Any advice would also be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 11, 2012)

cpccoder2008 said:


> Has anyone worked for this company before? I had an over the phone interview yesterday for an auditing position working remotely but i have never don't auditing before and not sure what to expect if I get the position. I would basically be auditing inpatient DRGs and writing narrative summaries of my findings. Any advice would also be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I am a auditor and I could not tell you how to audit DRGs and write a summary.That would take alot of experience and learning I believe. Why did you apply for a position to audit when you do not know how to ? Not being mean but just wondering.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 12, 2012)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> I am a auditor and I could not tell you how to audit DRGs and write a summary.That would take alot of experience and learning I believe. Why did you apply for a position to audit when you do not know how to ? Not being mean but just wondering.



I did not apply for the auditing position, I applied for the remote coding position and they felt that because of my credentials and experience I would be better suited for the auditing position. I have over 8 years of coding experience for the physician's of a major hospital in our area including e/m and outpatient surgeries along with 1 year of inpatient coding for the hospital and observations. I also have billing experience with insurance, Medicare, Medicaid and workman's comp. I also hold a CCS, CPC and CPC-H.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 13, 2012)

cpccoder2008 said:


> I did not apply for the auditing position, I applied for the remote coding position and they felt that because of my credentials and experience I would be better suited for the auditing position. I have over 8 years of coding experience for the physician's of a major hospital in our area including e/m and outpatient surgeries along with 1 year of inpatient coding for the hospital and observations. I also have billing experience with insurance, Medicare, Medicaid and workman's comp. I also hold a CCS, CPC and CPC-H.




Well that is alot of experience. You should do well and catch onto this real fast. I wish you the best.


----------

